# Pacers are looking really tough



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

With the signing of Erick Strickland the Pacers improved themselves while the Celtics became weaker at their worst position. I am a Celtics fan and I am not happy about the Celtics letting Strickland go. He was great for them. He takes charges, he drains open threes, he is a great fast ball handler, he is tough and he is a great guy. Nice pickup.
What he also does for the Pacers is bring stability to a young point guard position. Tinsley was great last year. But he is still young. If he loses confidence or has problems then they now have an excellent solution. Strickland stepped in for the Celtics when Kenny Anderson was hurt and went 4 - 0 as the starting point. Erick Strickland is a huge improvement over Kevin Ollie.

The Pacers have an excellent and very deep lineup. 
I love Jermaine O'Neal. What a great trade for the Pacers! I would rank him in the top 2 as either a center or power forward in the east. He is only going to get better. Brad Miller is solid. Ron Artest is a monster defender. Reggie Miller...c'mon what do I need to say. Reggie is a killer. They have some guys with tremendous potential in Al Harrington, Bender, and Freddie Jones.
They have Austin Croshere to offer in a trade.

The Nets are still the team to beat in the East.
The Hornets will be strong. The Celtics will be as good as Vin Baker decides to be (they may be the best in the East they may be an 8 seed). But I fear the potential of the Indiana Pacers the most. I am not really sure that Thomas is a great coach but I do think that he has assembled an excellent young team. He has also rebuilt the team without missing the playoffs. I do think that he is someone that his young players can look up to as a player. That counts for alot.

The Pacers have made some awesome trades. The only thing they need is team unity. If they get that they will be dangerous. If they learn how to play together and how to get the most from their vast potential they may be a championship contender for years to come.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree. This team has so many guys that can play multiple positions. JO is a PF/C, Artest is a SG/SF who actually brought the ball up in the playoffs a good deal, Bender can easily be listed at any of the five spots, Jones is a 2/3, Mercer is a SG/SF/PG, Jeff Foster is a PF/C/SF, Strickland can play both backcourt positions, Al can play 3 and 4, and Croshere can play the SF, PF, or C.

The only 1 position players on their whole roster are Reggie (SG), Tinsley (PG), and Miller (C), and they all start!

Check out these possible line-ups:
**starters**
PG Tinsley
SG Reggie
SF Harrington
PF Jermaine
C Miller

**defense**
PG Strickland
SG Artest
SF Harrington
PF Foster
C O'Neal

**shooting**
PG Mercer
SG Reggie
SF Bender
PF Croshere
C Jermaine

**high-energy**
PG Tinsley
SG Bender
SF Artest
PF Harrington
C O'Neal

**BIG**
PG Bender
SG Artest
SF Harrington
PF JO
C Miller

**fast**
PG Tinsley
SG Strickland
SF Jones
PF Foster
C O'Neal

**half-court**
PG Mercer
SG Miller
SF Croshere
PF JO
C Miller
...

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They are a extremely deep team, with so much talent and youth around.

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

tas why i'm saying 3 years till finals and 6 years till champs! (if we fire Donnie Walsh) Pacers Rule Pacers Rule Pacers Rule!:banana:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

3 years till Finals? Lets just go this year. The east is always anyones game since the teams are so close. If we met the Kings in the Finals we would have a good chance at taking them. And fire Donnie? Hes the guy who has masterminded trades like Dale Davis for Jermaine O'neal. Hes a top 5 gm. Think hes 4th on ESPNs list. You realy cant improve much on him.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> tas why i'm saying 3 years till finals and 6 years till champs! (if we fire Donnie Walsh) Pacers Rule Pacers Rule Pacers Rule!:banana:


The NBA is a make-or-break game, if the current squad does not reach the hype (Read: The Finals) in next 2 years, you'll probably see less than 5 players still with Pacers after 3 years, let alone 6 years. The only candidates who are likely to stay longer than 3 years right now are Jermaine O'Neal and to some extend, Brad Miller.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree Miller has gotten alot better, I remember everyone laughing at the Bulls for giving him that much, now look at him... just shows that with time things are bound to change for the worst or the best...

-Petey


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

yeah fire donnie, what the heck are you talking about. Heres a guy with his first draft pick took chuck person and then took some skinny guy from ucla in the...... what was it?, 87 draft. The same donnie also drafted rik smits, atonio davis, dale davis, the late malik sealey among others. He also traded dale davis for an unknown.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

Im a rockets fan and was looking at the pacers because they both seem like 2 teams that could make a run in 2 years or so. But i was wandering your thoughts on both teams, say they both make it to the final in 2 to 3 years who do u think would have the upper hand.

Starters

Yao Ming
Maurice Taylor
Eddie Griffen
Cuttino Mobley
Steve Francis

Bench

Kenny Thomas Glen Rice(last leg) 
Nachabar Moochie Norris Kelvin Cato

Looking at the postions who do you think will have the upper hand after a couple years of experiance. Of course I think the Rockets will be better beacuse i am a fan of them. But im not that familar with the Pacers so what do u think.

All thoughts appriciated


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

i think the pacers would win. They could put the clamps on stevie. Its gonna take yao a few years to develop and by that i dont mean 2 years. HEs no dream! The pacers if they can survive next years free agency then they shoudl be cool!


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Indy vs. Houston*

The Rockets may be very tough in 2 or 3 years.

It all depends on whether Eddie Griffin and Yao Ming live up to expectations. I am not sure about Ming. I think that even though Eddie had a poor rookie season he will become very good.

Another thing that must happen for the Rockets is for them to become a TEAM!

Right now they are just a group of talented young individuals.
If they get it together and become a team then when Shaq starts to fade the Rockets will be one of the teams in the West who look to fill the Lakers' shoes. Of course this is easier said than done. There are a great deal of talented teams in the NBA that never are winners. The key to winning is becoming a TEAM.

Look at what happened to a group of talented NBA All-Stars at the World Championships this year against average players on excellent TEAMS.

Still if you ask me who will have a better season next year between the Pacers and the Rockets. I would say the Pacers.


----------



## fastbreak05 (Sep 28, 2002)

How about the Nets and Pacers in 2 years? I still say the Nets will be better, just like they are right now.

PG: Jason Kidd
SG: Richard Jefferson
SF: Tamar Slay
PF: Kenyon Martin
CN: Nenad Krstic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fastbreak05</b>!
> How about the Nets and Pacers in 2 years? I still say the Nets will be better, just like they are right now.
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd
> ...


I think it would have Jefferson and Slay flip flop... as Slay has shown a little better shooting touch, and Jefferson has problems at times.

-Petey


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I will say the Hawks

Lebron James/Jason Terry/Glenn Robinson/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Theo Ratliff

Can you say NO CONTEST!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How in the hell are the hawks going to get James? The Hawks will be competing for the 7th or 8th playoff spot this year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> How in the hell are the hawks going to get James? The Hawks will be competing for the 7th or 8th playoff spot this year.


I think they have a better shot at James than they have at competing for that playoff spot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How so? They have a better chance than the Bucks, Bulls, Cavs, Knicks and maybe even half the other teams in the east if G-Rob can fit the team well.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

How is Al Harrington looking so far in the preseason? Do you think that he has recovered enough to pick up where he left off last year? I have him as the backup PF in my fantasy team, backing up CWebb, and I just don't know that much about Al. His numbers look pretty good, although I think he needs to be able to rebound a little better if he is gonna play the PF at all this year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> How so? They have a better chance than the Bucks, Bulls, Cavs, Knicks and maybe even half the other teams in the east if G-Rob can fit the team well.


I just think that the Nets/Hornets/Celtics/Pistons/Pacers/Raptors/Bucks/76ers/Wizards/Magic are better than the Hawks right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont think the Bucks are better and Im sceptic about the 6'ers making it this year since they lose a great center and now may have a feude between Van Horn and Iverson over shots. I mean look at whats happened in the past when someone else was there to take shots, alla Stack and Hughes. They were both traded off because Iverson cant take it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Van Horn will not "fight" over shots... did he fight over shots in NJ?

-Petey


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I dont think the Bucks are better and Im sceptic about the 6'ers making it this year since they lose a great center and now may have a feude between Van Horn and Iverson over shots. I mean look at whats happened in the past when someone else was there to take shots, alla Stack and Hughes. They were both traded off because Iverson cant take it.


Are you serious about the great Center comment? He stifles every offense he is a part of nowadays. This fact will be frightfully evident in the win drop of the Nets this season.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I didn't take the time to read through this thread but isnt Reggie hurt and will be out like 3 weeks, I thought I heard on sportscenter the other night.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think I hear 2 weeks. We will wait and see though. We are going under the assumption that we can make the playoffs without a big contribution from him just so hes fresh for playoff heroics this year. Hopefully JO will be able to become a vocal leader and be ready to take the role of leader from Reggie this year.

As far as Mutumbo, if you seriously think TMacCanada is better then I think you need to watch a few more games, and possibly look at both of their stats. Mutumbo can still grab way more boards, and block way more shots than Tmac. And NJ is not going to look to him for offence, so I dont see him slowing them down one bit. Not like Tmac was considered a fasr C anyways.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I think I hear 2 weeks. We will wait and see though. We are going under the assumption that we can make the playoffs without a big contribution from him just so hes fresh for playoff heroics this year. Hopefully JO will be able to become a vocal leader and be ready to take the role of leader from Reggie this year.
> 
> As far as Mutumbo, if you seriously think TMacCanada is better then I think you need to watch a few more games, and possibly look at both of their stats. Mutumbo can still grab way more boards, and block way more shots than Tmac. And NJ is not going to look to him for offence, so I dont see him slowing them down one bit. Not like Tmac was considered a fasr C anyways.


I do watch games. I saw many 76ers games before Mutombo and many with him. I also saw many Nets games last year. Mutombo crippled Philadelphia's offense by stopping ball rotation and setting weak screens. On top of that, Philly doesn't even rely on lotsa movement to be effective.

New Jersey requires some serious fluidity to win. Every person in that offense has to have good hands and a good feel for the game. TMac has incredible hands. He catches everything around him. Mutombo fumbles more good passes than Kurt Thomas and absolutely destroys offense. Whether or not you go to him in the post, he effects every offensive possession.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I disagree but thats just my opinion. Im not even a fan of Deke, but I think hes a vast improvement over McCulloch.


----------

